# Unable to flash 1 of 3 RX580 cards



## hk69 (Jan 23, 2018)

Have 3 brand new cards.  MSI Radeon RX580 v1.  Was able to backup the original flash bios from the first card, mod it using Polar and program 2 of the 3 cards with that updated bios using ATIflash.  When trying to flash the 3rd card, it goes 3 bars in and just hangs.  Entire computer locks up.  Only option is the forced power down.  After restart, computer boots up fine.

I shut down, removed all other cards from the system and got the same results.  The entire system locks up if I try to program original or modified BIOS onto the problem card.

With just the problem card in the system, I can boot up into Win7 x64 and everything runs normally.  I can re-install drivers and it detects the card.  I see it in Device Manager and no problems.  However, I cannot mine with it.  All 3 cards were able to mine prior to me attempting to flash the BIOS.  (Albeit at a 19-20 Mh/s rate)

My next step is to try flashing back to the original .ROM from a different slot.  Then possibly remove it and try it on another machine.  Then attempt a DOS flash.

Any suggestions on what else I can try?  Anyone seen this before?   ....and is this something I could RMA with MSI even though it appears to work, but just doesn't mine?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 23, 2018)

hk69 said:


> and is this something I could RMA with MSI even though it appears to work, but just doesn't mine?



Sorry i read and laughed ( Flashing Bios can invaladate any warranty ect )
There is a Specific sub forum for mining issues
*Cryptocurrency & Mining*
PM a Super mod and ask him to move your thread there where your get a more informative response


----------



## hk69 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thx, first post.  Will try and get it moved.


----------



## hk69 (Jan 26, 2018)

Update on my issue in case someone else runs into this.  I created the Win98 boot disk with all the utilities.  Shut down the rig, disconnected all but one of the cards and then attempted the flash.  After booting to DOS, the atiflash -i would detect no cards.  Tried each card one at a time and the same result.  Shit.  Went back to the interweb.

Found a post that instructed to do this from Windows, using the cmd prompt run as administrator.  Tried it as BOOM.  Saw the card.  Flashed back to original, rebooted, verified it could mine, then flashed to the mod bios, reboot, verified mining.  Did they for each of the 3 cards and all is good.  Now just playing with the OC settings to see where the best return is.


----------



## Troy210 (Feb 1, 2018)

This MSI card, was it a reference design?


----------



## hk69 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sorry, not sure what you mean by "reference design".  These were the basic Radeon RX580 v1 cards.  Standard issue.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 7, 2018)

I can tell you right now to drop Win 7 unless you are going to mine with nVidia cards.  I started with Win 7 and had dismal results, moved over to Win10 and had an immediate 25% performance boost.  Win10 does not require a product key to install and so far I am going 2 months without issue.  

Also, make sure you have the drivers in compute mode in AMD Settings.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Feb 11, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> I can tell you right now to drop Win 7 unless you are going to mine with nVidia cards.  I started with Win 7 and had dismal results, moved over to Win10 and had an immediate 25% performance boost.
> 
> Also, make sure you have the drivers in compute mode in AMD Settings.



for the rx 4xx/5xx series thats true. but for my r9 380/390s there was no difference between win7 and win10. its the win10 drivers for the rx series that make the difference.


----------

